# Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de



## Dok (27. Januar 2006)

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------



## Timmy (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Super Idee! Werde mich selbstverständlich anmelden!|wavey: 

Habt Ihr schon an eine Rubrik "Diäten" gedacht:c ?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Klasse, ich habe mich auch direkt angemeldet!#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Nr.4:q


----------



## tidecutter (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

ich finde diese art der mitteilung oder aufforderung zum kommentieren immer sehr unglücklich. aus der überschrift kann man meist nicht erkennen, worum es geht und die ersten meinungen sehen oft aus wie hier. ich sitz dann immer da und frag mich: hä, was ist los??? worum gehts???;+ 
packt mal immer wenigstens einen link rein! #6


----------



## oknel (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

http://www.genussboard.de  ?


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

bin die Nr. 9


----------



## sundangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Gute Idee aber sorry bei der Farbe der Seite halte ich es nicht lange aus. Tut mir leid.Da schmerzen einem die Augen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Genuss schließt die Farbe mit ein und die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es ein interessantes Forum werden kann.
Wo bekommt man die schmackhaftesten Bigmacs ?

Muß man Wildragout am Waldesrand speisen, oder reicht ein Weihnachtsbaum ?
Kann lustig werden|supergri

Da ich der persönlichen Meinung bin, dass Genuß nichts mit teuer zu tun hat, werde ich mich wohl auch einklinken. Bin der Meinung das viel ungenießbares als gehobene Gastronomie verkauft wird, nur weil es einige, die es nicht besser wissen, bezahlen wollen.


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

@Martin:


Zitat:

"Du kannst keine Beiträge in dieses Forum schreiben.
Du kannst auf Beiträge in diesem Forum antworten.
Du kannst deine Beiträge in diesem Forum nicht bearbeiten.
Du kannst deine Beiträge in diesem Forum nicht löschen.
Du kannst an Umfragen in diesem Forum mitmachen.
Sie können Dateien in diesem Forum nicht posten
Sie können Dateien in diesem Forum herunterladen"

Habe gerade einen Beitrag geschrieben|kopfkrat #c (obwohl ich´s wie oben stehend ja eigentlich nicht darf), bearbeiten konnte ich ihn aber leider nicht(Tippfehler).
Beabsichtigt? Sinn?


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich der persönlichen Meinung bin, dass Genuß nichts mit teuer zu tun hat, werde ich mich wohl auch einklinken. Bin der Meinung das viel ungenießbares als gehobene Gastronomie verkauft wird, nur weil es einige, die es nicht besser wissen, bezahlen wollen.




|good: |good: |good: 

Das sehe ich ganz genauso! Wie viele Leute gehen in die Oper oder hören klassische Musik, besuchen das Theater und können damit nichts anfangen. Wieviele saugen an der Zigarre, nur weil sie zu einer gesellschaftlichen Klasse gehören wollen, der sie nicht angehören.

Genuß definiere ich für mich selbst! Und wenn ich einen Whiskey gerne mit Eis trinke, dann mache ich das, auch wenn meine Gegenüber meint, das sei ein Verbrechen. 

Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn wir uns von anderen vorschreiben lassen, was uns zu schmecken hat.


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Auch dabei, aber die Farben sind echt anstrengend


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

@LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, WO BIST DUUUUUUUUUUUU?


http://www.genussboard.de/viewtopic.php?t=15&highlight=


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

ich habe dein Rufen gehört

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Hi Lachsy und alle anderen Boardis!
Schön,daß Ihr auch schon im Genussforum schwebt!
Ich wollte mich anmelden und jedesmal,wenn ich das Anmeldeformular absende,
erscheint ein neuer " C O D E " ...und das jetzt schon 5mal hintereinander!!??
Doc will mich heute nicht!!!Ich versuche es eben morgen wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmy (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Mir fehlen die Rubriken Rezepte bzw. Pasta und Salate ein wenig. Aber ansonsten ist das ein Board mit viel Potenzial!


----------



## Rosi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Ich finde den Namen irreführend, denn ihr reduziert Genuß auf Speisen und Getränke.

Genießen betrifft alls Sinne, einen saftigen Braten, ein schönes Bild, gute Musik, eine romantische Nacht, ein beruflicher Erfolg, die erste Mefo...

Es ist eine Tätigkeit. Einfach innehalten wenn es ganz besonders schön ist. Die Außenwelt abschalten, sich das Bild genau einprägen, die Geräusche, die Gerüche, die Glücksgefühle dabei. Eben alles und zur Sicherheit mehrmals hintereinander, damit man sich später genau daran erinnern kann. *Das ist* *Genuß*!

Hat nichts mit einem tollen Rezept zu tun. 

Das erste Stück Brot nach 2 Fastenwochen ist ein Genuß! Wer mal gefastet hat, weiß genau wie die Stückchen auf der Zunge zergehen


----------



## Brummel (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Hi Dok 

wenns um Genuß in jedweder Form geht kanns ja nur gut werden, gute Idee )
Muß Garfield aber Recht geben, das düstere Erscheinungsbild paßt irgendwie nicht zum Thema ;-))) Aber das läßt sich bestimmt noch ändern

Gruß Brummel


----------



## nikmark (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Bin Mitglied Nr. 24 #h 

Nikmark


----------



## mot67 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

hab mich auch mal angemeldet, kochen und geniessen sind feine sachen 

allerdings auch von mir die anregung zumindest 1-2 ausweich-boardstyles einzufügen.


----------



## esox_105 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Fischstaebchen (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

super Idee #6  aber bitte ändert diese Forumfarbe/Forumstyle...dieses schwarz strengt zu sehr die Augen an, zumindest meine


----------



## Dok (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

Schon komisch, gerade für mich als Augenkranken ist das sehr gut zu lesen. Aber sehen wir mal.
Es wird wohl in nicht all zu ferner Zeit sowieso eine Softwareänderung auf VB geben. Ich wollte für dieses neue (zumindest jetzt noch kleine) Projekt auch mal das phpbb in einer Produktionsumgebung einsetzten. Muß aber leider sagen das sich meine Meinung über diese Soft nicht nur bestätigt sondern noch verschlimmert hat. Das werde ich mir nicht all so lange antun.....


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Genussboard.de*

bin da nun auch dabei


----------

